# Summe eines Arrays



## manni2 (7. Nov 2009)

Gute Morgen, liebe Forengemeinde!

Da Sie mir bislang schon so herausragend weitergeholfen haben, hoffe ich, dass Sie auch diesmal in der Lage sind, mir zu helfen.

Ich habe ein Array mit n Integerwerten. Alle Werte dieses Arrays möchte ich aufsummieren. Gibt es eine elegantere Methode als mit Hilfe eines For-Befehls?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mannfred Burghardt


----------



## faetzminator (7. Nov 2009)

Morgen manni2

ich glaube hier hat niemand ein Problem, wenn man sich duzt  Ich würde folgenden Code vorschlagen:

```
int[] data = [...]
int sum = 0;
for (int i : data) {
    sum += i;
}
```


----------



## manni2 (7. Nov 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Morgen manni2
> 
> ich glaube hier hat niemand ein Problem, wenn man sich duzt  Ich würde folgenden Code vorschlagen:
> 
> ...



Dann danke ich Dir für diese schnelle Antwort. Es funktioniert hervorragend. Vielen Dank!


----------

